# Auto-Trail media pack (11ELE2000) watching DVD on the move?



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

I would like to disable the automatic blocking of DVD playback on my Auto-Trail 11ELE2000 media system and would be interested to know if anyone has already done so. 

I know there'll be an argument about whether allowing DVD playback while travelling is safe but it's not for me that I want it; it's for my 8 year old daughter whom would LOVE to be able to watch a DVD when on a long journey.

The media pack recognises when the ignition is running and automatically disables playback... can this function be 'switched off' does anyone know?

Model-wise I have 2011 Mowhark, fitted with a Sargent EC500 power unit.

Thanks,

Boolush


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Even if it is possible to be disabled by pulling the unit out and tinkering with the connections, wouldn't a better option be to buy a portable DVD player and a small inverter? You could do that for £60 or so which is about the same as the fine would be if plod spots the DVD operating whilst the vehicle is moving. 

I got pulled over for speeding a year or so ago and got off with a rollicking. The traffic cop who stopped me told me that he was parked up looking for lorry drivers and other motorists watching TV's and DVD's when I "shot" by. He said he would far rather be doing them than me and let me off once it was obvious that I felt suitably chastised!


----------

